# Most of you could use a class in proper door hanging - watch and learn



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Tell the wife this is business related training material...


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

God bless Texas.:laughing:


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

There was a door in the video? I better watch it a few more times, just didn't see it.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

http://www.hotfortools.com/ 

New training videos most guys won't mind watching...

The door one is the best


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Waste of my time. No doors got hung and no cleavage was shown.

Who is responsible for this.


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

Leo G said:


> no cleavage was shown.


gonna hafta watch it again...when she goes down to screw the hinge to the wall, not only do you get cleavage, you get lacy bra pokin' out too! 
I watched it again myself...just to make sure!!

Mac


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

OK, not enough cleavage shown.....I'll watch it again just to make sure though...:w00t:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

That was pathetic. She didn't even say which hand job.....I mean hand swing the door was.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Though I would never take a hinge apart to swing a door.

I did enjoy hearing her saying screw. :tt2:


----------



## GnB Co. (Apr 8, 2009)

Where could i hire some employees like her??? :laughing: :thumbup:


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

GnB Co. said:


> Where could i hire some employees like her??? :laughing: :thumbup:


 Vivid studios.


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

Neat. They kinda ripped off Hot For Words, but I am glad they did.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

So what would it cost me to have her do my pre-hung??


----------



## CScalf (Dec 18, 2008)

I just don't think tree fiddy would cover it this time tom...:no:


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

CScalf said:


> I just don't think tree fiddy would cover it this time tom...:no:


She hasn't seen my slab.


----------



## CScalf (Dec 18, 2008)

Tom R said:


> She hasn't seen my slab.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


I don't think she could!:whistling


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

CScalf said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> 
> I don't think she could!:whistling



I'll bring my vacuum contraption.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

And I'll treat her to wood and knots.


----------

